# Cannondale Spider Removal (diy tool)



## nbwallace (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm going to switch to direct mount narrow wide on my hollowgram crankset soon. I've found some nice solutions to crank removal, but nothing on removing the spider, there are some solutions out there for between $30 and $55, but I'm reticent to spend that much for a single use tool.

Any ideas out there?


----------



## ilikecereal (Jan 8, 2015)

Generally if I'm only going to use a tool once I prefer to just have a local bike shop do it for half the price of the tool I'm never going to use again.

EDIT: I realize this isn't really in the spirit of "DIY Tool" but can't delete the post. I don't have a better idea though


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

Aloha, Do you have a picture of what you have? Often a simple "spanner" wrench can be fabricated by drilling some holes in some aluminum and tapping pieces of steel hanger through them with the right dimensions.


----------



## nbwallace (Oct 8, 2007)

I think the spanner idea might work. I'm leaning towards at least giving it a try. I was looking for some off-the-shelf tools that might work, like adjustable pin spanners, but they cost about as much at the Cannondale tool.

C'dale is pretty innovative (see how the new Raceface Cinch stuff is basically Hollowgram) but the one-use shop tools make it a bit painful.

Here's the lockring:

Cannondale Hollowgram Spider Lockring - KP021

And here's the tool:

Cannondale SI Hollowgram SL Lock Ring Tool, KT012 : CannondaleSpares.com


----------

